# G Wire cab and Airwire,first observations



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I received my G Wire cab yesterday and have been running some locomotives equipped with Airwire decoders,Phoenix P5 sound and TCS FL4 light decoders. Here are my first observations.
Runinng a loco with the choice of wheel or buttons is nice. 
The display is much better than the Airwire T-9000. 
Addressing a loco is easy.
Shutting off the G Cab requires four button pushes.
I have run into a few problems with compatability between the G Cab and the Airwire decoders. First is that the headlights do not automatically reverse with change in direction. If you have the loco running in forward and then go to reverse the forward headlight will stay on. You have to turn off the headlight and turn it back on to get the headlight to match direction. A bit annoying.
A second problem is with consists. Airwire does not use advanced consisting so you have to use the old consisting method. There is a choice on the G Cab when setting up a consist for advanced or old. The old method only allows for two locos in a consist where the Airwire transmitters will allow up to four. However,you can have up to four consists.
Another problem is the emergency stop while running a consist. Only the lead locomotive seems to respond to it. The second loco tries to keep running. I don't know if there is a fix for this or not.
Keep in mind these are my own observations and only with Airwire decoders. The P5 sound seems to work ok. I haven't tried it yet with one of my locomotives that have the older Sierra DSX sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does pressing the emergency stop twice stop all locos? 

On the hardwired NCE cabs, one press - stops your loco, 2 pressed - stops all locos, 3 presses - cuts power to the track. 

What is the button sequence to turn off? On the "normal" NCE cabs, you pres EXPN, then 1, 2 button presses. 

I think the headlight thing is "syncing" up just one time, right? Maybe there is a fix for that. 

Please keep us informed as you learn more. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
The emergency stop doesn't work in a consist no matter how many times it is pushed. Only the lead loco responds. I haven't tried it yet while running two locos at the same time not in a consist.
I already talked to NCE about the headlight problem,they of course blame it on the Airwire decoder. I think it is just a difference of how the two systems operate.
The turn off sequence is two pushes of the PROG/ESC button (puts you in the radio options menu),enter,then 1. This is also the same menu for changing frequencies.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

So the T9000 did not have a problem reversing the headlights and the NCE did have a problem with the lights not reversing?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I too, nave been messing around with the Gwire cab and decoders. Installed in an Accucarft c16. Overall, like Paul says no big issues, just small niggling annoyances. The documentation needs improvemnt. The Gwire manual seems to be sort of a mix of NCE and Gwire instructions in many cases. The 4 buttons to turnoff is funky and the Standard NCE method of turn off is also listed in a graphic. Operation is very smooth, whether using buttons or wheel. The display is good but the fast clock takes up a lot of it, and I do not know how many users will employ this, have not checked if the clock can be put to other uses. Battery operation is never addressed, only track DCC . Function mapping sound effects to F number keys is also a bit strange in the CV manager software, the chart of numbers is offset by 2. I think it is a winner overall.

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Truthman,
Neither one of the Airwire transmitters has a problem with headlight reversal.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan,
I agree about the manual. I think it would have been better to have two manuals. Much simpler to understand.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny thing, one arrived in the mail today... 

I see the 4 button press for off...weird, but since I would only turn it off once during an operating system, no big deal. 

I'm going to play around with it, and try the headlight thing on the Gwire/QSI combination. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
My guess is you will have better results with the QSI. I think some of the proprietary properties of the Airwire system just are not compatible.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen the same headlight thing on my track power DCC, it's like the decoder is not "synced" with the control, and in the over the air interface, the designers always try to minimize transmissions to save batteries. 

I will have to take a couple of weeks to evaluate this, since I have company all weekend... My friend Mike has a couple of AW receivers and TX units, so if I can get a couple of Gwire receivers, I'll be able to check out most functions on both types of throttles and receivers. 

Funny, the box that came also has a Revolution TE in it. I will have my hands full. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/18/2009 11:13 PM
Funny thing, one arrived in the mail today... 

I see the 4 button press for off...weird, but since I would only turn it off once during an operating system, no big deal. 

I'm going to play around with it, and try the headlight thing on the Gwire/QSI combination. 

Regards, Greg


Whadda ya mean "funny thing"? Are you gettin FREE stuff again, that none of the rest of us are a gettin!!!! LOL The Regal 
p.s. tonight is Friday nite "LIVE" are you a gonna be there????????????? Tell everyone ok????????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe it is for evaluation based on a conversation I had with Tony a while ago. I'm calling today to verify. 

I do not request nor accept anything free. I will not be beholden to any manufacturer. 

I'd appreciate it if you would not joke about it, there are people who have accused me of basing my opinions on having a vested interest in other companies, which I do not have. 

Again, the only things I have ever received "free" I did not ask for, an Aristo Everest that shut off immediately when connected to my DCC system, and I gave it away, I tried to return it to Aristo but they did not want it back, and no way I was going to pay shipping from CA to the East Coast on something that heavy. The other thing that was not requested that I kept was a jar of Aristo Electolube plastic compatible grease. It is sitting on a shelf in my garage and has eaten through the plastic jar. 

So, no I do not accept anything for free, nor do I request discounts from manufacturers, unlike some others who DO "rah rah" certain manufacturer's products. 

Sorry to be long winded, but this is a sensitive spot for me. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/19/2009 10:07 AM
... The other thing that was not requested that I kept was a jar of Aristo Electolube plastic compatible grease. It is sitting on a shelf in my garage and has eaten through the plastic jar. ...





Now that's funny!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I find it hilarious! It arrived in a box from Aristo unannounced with no note, while the controversy of it eating up Aristo sideframes was swirling. I guess it was sent as a joke. No not or letter was attached/enclosed. 

  http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=5686

 It's the last picture in the first post. The stuff is responsible for a change in the plastic composition of Aristo sideframes. It "ate" hundreds of sideframes.

Regards, Greg


----------

